# Facebook Ratings



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Anybody notice the Facebook Ratings system on their FB page? I noticed one on mine the other day and was a bit peeved by it. I had a good ranking (4 1/2 stars), but my problem was that I was not able to know who gave me the rankings, nor could I find any comments. From what I learned from researching, FB does this randomly. I don't even believe that there is even a requirement that I actually did work for the person giving the ranking. I was able to remove the ranking from my page.


----------



## GreenApple (Oct 22, 2012)

I dont see it on my page


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a 4.5 star rating. I didn't even notice until you mentioned it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I got all 5 stats but average is 4.5, I dont get it either


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

What are you guys talking about? 👀


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> What are you guys talking about? 👀


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I noticed the rankings showing up on my personal page asking for me to rate places I was recently at. Problem was, I wasn't actually there. I remember searching for a name of a location the other day and the app suggestion gave me a Houston address (I'm in VA). Today fb asked me to rate 3 locations and the Houston location was listed. 

I 'believe' that I was using google maps. I wonder if fb is getting our search behaviors and data


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

The biggest reasons that I have a problem with it, is that I don't believe that you actually have to have been a customer in order to provide a review, and I have know way of knowing who reviewed me. Wondering if it is based on people who have been to the address listed as my place of business, which also happens to be my apartment.


----------

